# CSS large kits coming



## RAW (Feb 25, 2007)

In the works a few more designs with the CSS wave guide plus this new driver


















Side by side with the VWR and the new driver coming in some kits










rear view of both drivers









In the works right now are
MT large monitor ;0
MTM 
MLT just to name a few.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

It looks beefy! What is the new driver? Got any specs?


----------



## RAW (Feb 25, 2007)

Monster driver 
• Underhung voice coil• Linear frequency response• Ultra low distortion• FEA Optimized motor• Pressed paper cone • Vented pole piece• Dual shorting rings
• Precision machined undercut pole piece• Aerodynamic basket design• Acoustically transparent spider• Vented voice coil • Symmetrical lead wire placement• Gold plated terminals• Die cast aluminum basket

UH205PW1 
http://motusaudio.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/UH205PW1-Spec-Sheet-7-2012.pdf


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks for the link. I'm looking forward to seeing this kit when it's available.


----------



## Creative Sound (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm hoping that the cabinets being built for crossover design will be on their way to me this week. Al's also keen to do an TLine MTM and we're waiting for that design work as well.

It's hard to be patient!!

Bob


----------



## TagUrToast (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm quite interested in these, I would love to build some new bookshelf speakers with CSS drivers to match my sealed sdx15.
Keep up the good work!
Loving the SDX15 btw, been smashing it with a crown XLS802


----------



## RAW (Feb 25, 2007)

The new monitor using these drivers will be 11" wide X 13" depth X 22" , with 1" cabinet walls bracing, 1.25" fronts.Slot port is out the rear of the cabinet.Cabinet plans will soon be available online from CSS for those interested.


----------



## RAW (Feb 25, 2007)

http://www.creativesound.ca/details.php?model=LD25XWaveguide










PDF with the info for the wave guide for the LD25X tweeter

http://www.creativesound.ca/pdf/LD25XWG.pdf


----------



## RAW (Feb 25, 2007)

kits will be $800+


----------

